# General Pet Census



## JustAnja (Jan 28, 2008)

I thought it might be interesting to do a general pet census among the members to get an idea of what everyone has. This should be fun. 

Here at our house we have:

1 Mastiff
1 Chihuahua
5 Dart frogs
1 Plated Lizard
5 Tortoises
7 Box Turtles
1 Common Snapping turtle
1 Rat (dont ask, its Legend's lol)
200+ snakes I think. Havent done a recent count.


----------



## cvalda (Jan 28, 2008)

Rats are AWESOME pets! I'd have some if it weren't for the cats!

Here we have:

2 Chocolate Labs
4 cats (plus one extra for a couple of months while my parents are on vacation)
1 house gecko
5 Hermit Crabs
15 (currently) tortoises
9 children


----------



## Crazy1 (Jan 28, 2008)

I use to raise Rats and Mice when I was much younger I Love them-Smart animals. But now Right now I have:
1 Blue Pomeranian a big boy weighing in at 20 lbs.
1 sheltie mix
3 Greek torts + 3 eggs
1 sulcata
3 DT (fosters)


----------



## Itort (Jan 28, 2008)

I share my home with: 1 spayed Sheltie ( the real head of household), 2 Chinese Crested dogs ( male and female), 3 altered American Curl cats, 1 altered Persian cat, 1 pair Blue-Tongue skinks, 1 Central American Woodturtle (manni), 4 North American Woodturtle (the Wormenators), and share the yard with a donkey gelding and a wether pygmy goat. This is addition to 8 redfoots, 1 black burmese moutain tort, and a spider tort.


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Jan 28, 2008)

I have:

1 jack russel terrier - Gracie
1 basset hound - LuLu
1 labradoodle - Jasmine (Jazzy)
3 sulcatas
4 russians
3 leopards
2 bunnies
3 sons 18, 8, 7
1 daughter 14
1 hubby 43
me 41 (I know women don't tell their age, but parts of me still feel 17!)


----------



## Coldliz (Jan 28, 2008)

me: 

1 male Maltese
2 female cats
2 Fish
1 Sulcata tortoise
2 children (1boy,1girl)
1 husband


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 28, 2008)

I share my home with:

1 tortie (of course) manx house cat
6 outside cats
1 doberman
1 boston terrier mixed breed (also a Gracie!)
2 old lady horses that are just pets
8 brotogeris (commonly called pocket parrots)
several tortoises and box turtles
several water turtles
used to have ducks but they messed up the pond so badly I had to find new homes for them!

Yvonne


----------



## Cheryl (Jan 28, 2008)

Wow, I see I'm in good company and now I don't feel like such an oddball telling yous how many animals are in the house. If we tell the average person their jaw just usually drops. lol

2 Boxers, Ellie and Angus
3 Boston Terriers, Nyah, Ava and Emma
1 Bearded Dragon, Stripe
1 Eastern Box Turtle, Kirby
1 Hermanns Tortoise, Harriett
and 12 Ball Pythons
2 daughters
and my hubby


----------



## SIXTY_TOO (Jan 28, 2008)

My turn:

1 Dogue De Bordeaux - Russell
1 Doxie - Smiling Jack
1 Tortie Cat - Ace
1 Sulcata - Grand Pappy
1 Bearded Dragon - Katsumoto
Tank full of swordtails
2 Sons - 7 & 4
1 Daughter - 11 (going on 30 )
1 Patient Loving Husband (unless the animals touch or pee on any of his stuff)


----------



## stells (Jan 28, 2008)

1 staffordshire bull terrier
1 cat
3 guinea pigs 
1 gerbil (just lost his wife)
1 Bearded Dragon
2 Leopard geckos
5 Giant African land snails
8 tortoises


----------



## JustAnja (Jan 28, 2008)

Well I did leave out 1 son at home (age 12) and one son who will be 18 in March plus my significant other, Dan.


----------



## Jacqui (Jan 28, 2008)

JustAnja said:


> Well I did leave out 1 son at home (age 12) and one son who will be 18 in March plus my significant other, Dan.



When in March is his birthday? My youngest will be 18 on the 16th. Was a special date for me to have him, since it was my Mom's birthday too. To make it more interesting, her oldest grandchild and the youngest were both born on her birthday.


----------



## JustAnja (Jan 28, 2008)

Jacqui said:


> JustAnja said:
> 
> 
> > Well I did leave out 1 son at home (age 12) and one son who will be 18 in March plus my significant other, Dan.
> ...




Ahh mine is the 13th and his is the 23rd. I just knew he would be early and on my 20th birthday lol. We always celebrate our birthday together and go to a concert or something like that. The last few years we have all gone to dinner together, me, Loren, Legend and Loren's dad plus whomever his dad was with at the time. lol Kinda weird I guess looking in from the outside but we have always been great friends. Just got married way too young.


----------



## Josh (Jan 29, 2008)

at my house:
10 or so koi and goldfish out back
1 rabbit
1 rat terrier
2 desert tortoises


----------



## barbie69 (Jan 29, 2008)

Okay, my turn....
2.1.1 hermanns torts (TL, Tom, Jerry, Tinkerbelle)
1.0 fox terrier mutt (Pepper)
0.1 siberian husky (Sadie)
1.0 chihuahua (Oliver Francis)
1.1 anery cornsnakes (Alladdin, Jasmine)
0.2 snow cornsnakes (Crystal, Paris)
1.0 amelanistic cornsnake (Chester)
0.2 normal stripe cornsnakes (still looking for names)
3.3 ball pythons (Jaegermeister, Amaretto, Aurora, Phillip, and my 2 het albino's still need names)
1.1 hognose snakes (Kermit, Miss Piggy)
0.1 snowflake hedgehog (Holly)
0.3 teenage girls (Brittany Nicole 19, Rachael Danielle 18, and Sarah Kaitlyn 15 1/2)
..and my ex husband too
I think that is everyone.


----------



## Nay (Jan 29, 2008)

Wow, what a find here, I agree with Cheryl I would NEVER name all my pets to just anyone. but good company here!!!

1 red foot Jack
1 leopard Pinky
1 ornate box Lucille
2 Russians (the Russians)
1 california king snake Combo
2 bearded dragons Harvey and Twist
2 finches (That are both 13 yrs old)
1 Umbrella cockatoo Mavey
1 african grey Remo
2 green tadpoles that now are frogs
4 Pekingeses Deevil, Elsa, Ajax, and Flippy
1 black lab Blu
3 cats Cashmere, Otis White, and Zolo
1 rabbit that lives free in our house and kicks the dogs off the rug when he wants it Albert
4 horses Reggie, Mac, King and Major
1 12 yr old son Dillon and
1 great husband!


----------



## Jentortmom (Jan 29, 2008)

My turn now, My house is kinda quiet now....

3 Russians
6 Boxies
3 Red eared sliders
1 Sulcata
2 Labradors (1 black, 1 chocolate)
2 boys 6 & 9
1 Hubby who goes crazy with all of the animals (just think how he acted when the hamsters and birds were here.)
1 me with only two hands!


----------



## swedeheart (Jan 29, 2008)

My place is soooo quite compared to everyone elses. I would have more, but it's hard being in college full time and working nearly full time...One day though...

1 Golden Retriever (TIMMY!!!)
1 Greek Tortoise (I'm getting 2 more tomorrow!!! I'm really excited!!!)

I almost feel stupid posting my short list lol


----------



## JustAnja (Jan 29, 2008)

swedeheart said:


> My place is soooo quite compared to everyone elses. I would have more, but it's hard being in college full time and working nearly full time...One day though...
> 
> 1 Golden Retriever (TIMMY!!!)
> 1 Greek Tortoise (I'm getting 2 more tomorrow!!! I'm really excited!!!)
> ...




Dont feel stupid! You should have seen Kelly's (cvalda) list just a few short months ago! She has literally exploded in torts in a very short time, many of us are envious of her collection for sure.


----------



## cvalda (Jan 29, 2008)

ROFL! So true, Anja! I started with three petshop buys (three Russians) and didn't have a clue... this was early August. Actually at the time, I only had 6 kids, one dog and four cats. Then I got the three torts. Since then I've added three kids (he he he, that sounds kinda funny), one dog (belongs to my 12-yr old), a lizard (belongs to my 11-year old), five hermit crabs (which is because my 10-yr old got two and them we needed some more for "company") and... how many torts - really really it's not so bad!!! Only 8 of the torts are mine! The other 7 belong to my kids! ROFL! 

What this is meant to say is... WE ALL START SOMEWHERE!!! AND we all have to draw the line somewhere!!!


----------



## Josh (Jan 29, 2008)

15 tortoises in 4-5 months?! funny thing kelly, i can't see that line


----------



## cvalda (Jan 29, 2008)

Well... I meant, you know... OTHER people... sometimes other people need to draw lines! I haven't had to draw mine yet!  Once I run out of space... then then I'm sure the line will jump up and smack me upside the head!


----------



## JustAnja (Jan 29, 2008)

cvalda said:


> Once I run out of space... then then I'm sure the line will jump up and smack me upside the head!





Sooo doubtful! hehehe


----------



## swedeheart (Jan 29, 2008)

cvalda said:


> ROFL! So true, Anja! I started with three petshop buys (three Russians) and didn't have a clue... this was early August. Actually at the time, I only had 6 kids, one dog and four cats. Then I got the three torts. Since then I've added three kids (he he he, that sounds kinda funny), one dog (belongs to my 12-yr old), a lizard (belongs to my 11-year old), five hermit crabs (which is because my 10-yr old got two and them we needed some more for "company") and... how many torts - really really it's not so bad!!! Only 8 of the torts are mine! The other 7 belong to my kids! ROFL!
> 
> What this is meant to say is... WE ALL START SOMEWHERE!!! AND we all have to draw the line somewhere!!!



Wow sounds like you have your handful! Your house sounds like it would be fun to live in! If you want another kid, no need to look any furter 

How big is your house just out of curiousity?


----------



## Jacqui (Jan 31, 2008)

My zoo consists of these:

Tortoises-
Bells Hingebacks (4) , Homes Hingebacks (3), Russians (10), Redfoots (4)

Turtles-
Spots (2), Sidenecks (4), Ornate box (3), Three toed box (1), Asian box (2), RES (2), Paints (3)

Snake-
Ball Python

Geckos-
Leopard Gecko (3), Fat Tailed Gecko (1)

Dogs-
terrier mixes (3), shepherd mix (1), Lab mix (1), and a Great Pyrenees/Chow

Cats-
Common everyday strays of all colors and hair types we spay and feed currently the count is at 18

Horses-
Palomino mare, paint gelding, sorrel quarter stud 

Poultry-
Geese (3), ducks (2), chickens (21)

Not sure of the exact count of goldfish in the horse tanks and turtle pools.

...and one gerbil...lol


----------



## Jacqui (Jan 31, 2008)

swedeheart said:


> My place is soooo quite compared to everyone elses. I would have more, but it's hard being in college full time and working nearly full time...One day though...
> 
> 1 Golden Retriever (TIMMY!!!)
> 1 Greek Tortoise (I'm getting 2 more tomorrow!!! I'm really excited!!!)
> ...



In many ways, a shorter list is nicer. The fewer you have, the more time each one can get from you.


----------



## Laura (Feb 7, 2008)

Lets see:
1 husband-no kids
1 dog
5 cats
1 cockatoo
2 goldfish
2 sulcatas
1 russian
1 Bells
15 llamas
20 goats
1 horse
4 geese


----------



## Itort (Feb 7, 2008)

Laura, What kind of goats?


----------



## MossyCrkHerp (Feb 7, 2008)

Here's my crew....

(1) Golden Greek
(1) Redfoot
(2) Russians (welcome to the family!!!)
(8) Leopard Geckos
(2) Fat-tail Geckos
(2) Albino veiltail Oscars
Smooth Collie -Missy
Miniature Pinscher- Jasmine
Siberian Husky- Sasha

my wonderful children and hubby....


----------



## Laura (Feb 7, 2008)

Itort said:


> Laura, What kind of goats?



Pygmy goats and a Lamancha mix doe with a a few of her past kids, wethers..


----------



## Itort (Feb 7, 2008)

How does the LaMancha produce? I used to raise Saanens and Nigerian Dwarfs. 5 in the morning and 5 in evening no ifs,ands, ro buts you will milk.


----------



## getingwats (Nov 4, 2009)

I share my home with
2 Tortoises.
5 cats.
9 Hermit Crabs.
1 house gecko.


----------



## Kymiie (Nov 4, 2009)

I Have in my house:
1 - Hermann Tortoise (Crush)
2 - Ginger Cats (Jasper & Tibbs)
1 - Golden Hamster (Cinderella)
1 - Brown Hamster (Buttons)
1 - Lhasa Apso - (Chloe)
1 - Goldfish - (Fredrick)


----------



## Shalon (Nov 6, 2009)

Wow..this looks like an old thread! 

I have:
1 redfoot tortoise (Edna)
1 Crested Gecko (Saffron)
4 African Dwarf Frogs (FrogMan, Batman, Robin, and Aquaman)
2 Cats (Oliver, Diva)
2 Great Danes (Diamond, Pulver)
Various Fish


----------



## muddled (Nov 6, 2009)

3 Redfoot Tortoises (Mater, Niko, and Charlie)
2 RES Turtles (Popeye and Olive)
1 Maine Coon Cat (Penelope)
1 Maltipoo Dog (Mozart)
55g Planted Aquarium (with Angelfish, German Blue Rams, Cardinal Tetras, and Sterbai Cories)
10g Killifish Hatching Tank (Fp. Gardneri Lafia Gold)

I'm also trying to control the urge of getting a bearded dragon... and I'm a weak person. :>


----------



## Liana (Nov 7, 2009)

Wow! I thought we had a lot of pets, but you all make me look like an amateur! 

We have:

1 English Mastiff
1 Bloodhound
1 American Bulldog
1 Cat who lives here legally
2 Cats who don't live here legally (Don't ask)
2 Fish Tanks
2 Russian Torts

I'm going to your lists to my husband the next time I want to bring a new pet home.


----------



## Terri O (Nov 7, 2009)

This is a fun thread...but I think I have most of you beat:

3 Border Collies
1 Jack Russell Terrier
2 rat terriers
1 beagle mix
12 inside cats (2 are my daughter's)
1 feral cat that lives in the milk house
5 finches
1 chicken that is missing his feet (frozen 2 winters ago!)
fishtank
1 Russian tortoise
1 RES
4 wild sliders--returning to their pond tomorrow
flock of geese
flock of ducks
flock of chickens
4 horses
goats (8)
sheep (4)

Wow...no wonder I have no time for anything! I am too busy taking care of all this stuff! Terri O

flock of chickens
a


----------



## dmmj (Nov 8, 2009)

Just feet missing? so how does it get around?


----------



## spikethebest (Nov 18, 2009)

Yvonne has all of you beat!! 100+ animals


----------



## sammi (Nov 23, 2009)

I have 1 russian tortoise  Hehe..talk about a small list!


----------



## alfiethetortoise (Nov 24, 2009)

Well, this is a short list:

(1) Herman Tortoise, Alfie
(1) Goldfish, Nemo
(1) Toddler


----------



## Floof (Nov 25, 2009)

My household, at last count...

Dogs:
little old Boxer lady
Boxer/APBT/Boston terrier mix
"giant" Brussels Griffon (he's twice the size he should be..)
Corgi "super-mutt"

Humans:
2 Parents
1 Brother
1 Me

Reptiles:
25 Snakes
1 Bearded Dragon
And, the newest addition...
1 Russian Tortoise!

Ah... I love a full house. =)


----------



## Rhyno47 (Nov 25, 2009)

How'd that one guy get banned?


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 25, 2009)

He had a spam link in his signature. I deleted the link a while back and banned him, however, I see that today the link was back, so I deleted it again. Spamming is not allowed on the forum.


----------



## dmmj (Nov 25, 2009)

Spam is only good when it is fried, ask any hawaiin they will tell you.


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 25, 2009)

Oh, I don't know...when I was a kid I used to slice it thin and have it on real fresh bread with lots of mayonnaise.


----------



## dmmj (Nov 25, 2009)

you sound just like my dad he used to do that to, I could not stomach the stuff till I went to hawaii and had it fried for the first time totally different taste.


----------



## bikerchicspain (Nov 26, 2009)

I share my home with
3 boys 15yr going on 50, 3 year old, 4 year old,
1 mad yorkie (chapu)
1 angora/persian cat (shes a tart)Pru
1 male cat called Tom 
1 female tortashell cat that terrorizes peoples dogs, chispa
5 greek torts, henri,mini,apache,pikles,miya
1 russian tort, pumpkin
1 bearded dragon, lizzy,
15 incubating cameleon eggs
1 patient partner Mike 32(toy boy)


----------

